# How many cubers have achieved sub-3 on 2x2?



## onionhoney (Sep 4, 2011)

Inspired by this, the purpose of this thread is to make a list of all the cubers that have achieved unofficial sub-3 average of 12 on a 2x2 cube. 

Feel free to add names or update the list by replying to this thread. 
(better if you can provide detailed description e.g. whether it was done by keyboard or stackmat,the nationality of the speedcuber, the method he/she uses)

________________________________________
View attachment List of sub-3s.doc 










Dunno why but when i tried to export from Excel, it became a mess. Does anyone know how to deal with this?


----------



## tx789 (Sep 4, 2011)

There's faz , anthony and Cameron I think that his name any way he has a very low 2 avg of 12


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 4, 2011)

Great thread idea. Just a few I remember:
Me (Cameron Stollery) 2.06 stackmat
Anthony Brooks 1.86 stackmat (I think)
Feliks Zemdegs Sub-2 (2.16 on video) keyboard
Ville Seppannen 1.8 about (2.26 on video) keyboard
Christopher Olsen 1.91 stackmat

Edit: There are heaps, so some Australians:
Nick Pappas 2.97
Tim Major 2.37 (I think) stackmat


----------



## irontwig (Sep 4, 2011)

Ville Seppänen (Finland): 1.88
Simon Westlund (Sweden): 2.19
Morten Arborg (Norway): 2.64
Vegard Seim Karstang (Denmark): 2.72
Oscar Roth Andersen (Denmark): 2.73
Oskar Åsbring (Sweden): 2.88
Harald Stiff (Sweden): 2.99


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 4, 2011)

*Not CLL/EG* (hehe)

Sei Sugama 2.91 Ortega (keyboard)
Gabriel Dechichi 2.61 Guimond (keyboard)
Me(Tao Yu) 2.79 Guimond/SS (keyboard)
Syuhei Omura 2.80 ortega or maybe he switched to CLL
Oscar Roth Andersen(mentioned already)
*CLL/EG/anti CLL*

Cornelius Dieckmann 2.45
Why did we forget Rowe? 2.22 stackmat
the OP as well 2.09 stackmat
Bill Wang 2.33
Shinichiro Sato CLL/ortega 2.99 on video
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso 2.16 stackmat
David Woner 2.62
Kamaru-Deen Adegbenga Lawal 2.75

Edit: I got 2.79 avg 12


----------



## JasonK (Sep 4, 2011)

Thom Barlow - 2.88 on video (no idea what his PB is)
Erik Akkersdijk - 2.97 on video (2 years old)


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 4, 2011)

Michał Machała-2.98
Mateusz Kurek-2.93
Michał Robaczyk-2.83
Michał Matczak-2.80
Krzysztof Żerucha-2.73
Jakub Cabaj-2.68
Łukasz Ciałoń-2.47
Michał Pleskowicz-2.45 He also had Sub-3 Mo100 (2.77).
Is Mo10 allowed?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2011)

I got sub-3 yesterday

Sameer Mahmood-2.97 (most of CLL)


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 4, 2011)

Just checked, Tim Major's was actually 2.36.

Edit: And Bill Wang has 2.28.

Edit: Oh and you spelt my name wrong.  (Stollery.)


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 4, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Just checked, Tim Major's was actually 2.36.
> 
> Edit: And Bill Wang has 2.28.
> 
> Edit: Oh and you spelt my name wrong.  (Stollery.)


Sorry about that. 
EDIT : Fixed.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 4, 2011)

Me
2.75 spacebar
2.9x stackmat, so I'll just say 2.99
All CLL


----------



## xEdox (Sep 4, 2011)

Me
2.79 spacebar, really really easy scrambles...




Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.79
1. 2.39 F2 U' R F' U F' U2 R2 U'
2. 3.76 F2 R2 U2 R F U' R2 F' U
3. 2.65 F R F' U R2 F2 R' F
4. 2.60 F2 U F' R' U R2 U2 F2
5. 2.19 U' F2 R2 U F' R U' R U'
6. 2.59 U R' U F' U2 F R U' F'
7. (1.42) R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U'
8. 3.53 F' R2 F U2 F' R2 F R' U
9. 2.16 F2 U R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R'
10. (4.08) F2 R2 U' R F' U F2 R2 U'
11. 3.11 F' U2 R2 U F R2 U R' U'
12. 2.98 U' F2 R F' U F U' F2 U'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 4, 2011)

2.4x spacebar and 2.7x stackmat from a good while back I think.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Katie Hull,, 2.98 (keyboard)


----------



## plechoss (Sep 4, 2011)

Michał Pleskowicz - 2.05 (keyboard)


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not Irish! I just live in Ireland!

I'm Chinese!

And I use guimond/ss


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I should be there. 

*Austin Reed 2.77 Stackmat CLL/EG-1*


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 4, 2011)

plechoss said:


> Michał Pleskowicz - 2.05 (keyboard)


 
>.<
David Woner - 2.06 (keyboard) CLL/Guimond/SS/OFOTA

My best stackmat is sub2.5 but its been so long since my stackmat has worked that it's really not relevant.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 7, 2011)

Nikolay Evdokimov 2.54 stackmat on video.
Asia Khon 2.81 on video Keyboard


----------



## Anthony (Sep 7, 2011)

My best with a stackmat is 1.82 (2.12, 1.78, 1.56, 1.92, 1.82, 1.85, 2.31, 1.73, 1.90, 1.56, 1.87, 1.67).


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 2.24 ao12 with stackmat(with EG).


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 8, 2011)

Andrew Ricci, 2.95 Ao12.

Edit: Oh, forgot, it was keyboard.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 8, 2011)

Edward Lin, 2.33, keyboard, CLL+EG-1


----------



## JackJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Jack Johnston, 2.99, keyboard, CLL Ortega


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2011)

Rowan Kinneavy - 1.80 with keyboard http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=566305&viewfull=1#post566305
also a 1.99 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=483192#post483192


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2011)

It feels wrong to be that high on the list, I remember doing heaps of 2x2, averaging about 3.5, then just had 5 or 6 really ridiculous scrambles, and then the others were decent. I'll film today, if I get a decent average I'll upload. Also could be wrong but I thought mine was 2.40, and then Cameron got 2.37 to beat it.
So I'll film stackmat today if I get the time (exams this week, my Mum is being annoying)


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anthony said:


> My best with a stackmat is 1.82 (2.12, 1.78, 1.56, 1.92, 1.82, 1.85, 2.31, 1.73, 1.90, 1.56, 1.87, 1.67).


 
Dude, you might just be my hero.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2011)

Me, 2.00-2.99 with stackmat, 2.70/2.74 on youtube with keyboard, I think.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2011)

I uh, don't know my pb.

>_>


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 24, 2011)

Sameer Mahmood - 2.63 with keyboard (UK)
CLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2011)

I think Bill Wang has a 1.98


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 24, 2011)

Uh, 2.03.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2011)

If anyone wants to update mine, 1.86 stackmat full EG.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Uh, 2.03.


 
ahh, sorry.

(that is why I said I think )


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 24, 2011)

Me - 2.42, keyboard, beginners.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Me - 2.42, keyboard, beginners.


 
2.42 average of 12?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 24, 2011)

My PB is 2.44 now  With keyboard.
I use Ortega, CLL without Sunes and Antisunes and sometimes.

EDIT:


antoineccantin said:


> 2.42 average of 12?


Look's like he's talking about sinlge >_>


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kamaru Deen Lawal -2.98 avg12 (keyboard)


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 24, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> Kamaru Deen Lawal -2.98 avg12 (keyboard)





chicken9290 said:


> my pb avg12 is like 2.75





chicken9290 said:


> Round 5
> 1.42, 2.38, 3.95, 2.77, 2.51, 2.43, 3.22, 3.06, 3.61, 2.12, 3.30, 2.42
> 
> 2.78 avg12
> Those scrambles were easy. i mean complete d layers wtf


 
Why is this?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 2.42 average of 12?



No, single.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 25, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> No, single.


 
:fp

This thread is for Ao12, no one cares about singles.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2011)

If this were a thread for singles, the list would contain well over a thousand people.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 26, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> If this were a thread for singles, the list would contain well over a thousand people.


 
More like >9000.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Why is this?


 
I posted the 2.98 because it was actually on tape. While the 2.7x was with stupid easy scrambles. I assumed we had to have proof to post on this forum.


----------



## Weston (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I did a sub 3 avg12 back when I was decent at 2x2.



Actually yes I'm sure of it.
Using CLL mainly.
(But of course I have no idea what the time was lol)


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 1, 2011)

Daniel Sheppard-2.99


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2011)

Sub 3 is really *common*. I didn't even know full CLL (maybe like 80% learnt) when I got my first sub 3 average of 12. I'd be more interested in how many people have done a sub 3 avg of 100.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 1, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Vegard Seim Karstang (*Norway*): 2.72



Me Henrik Buus Aagaard (Denmark) 2.86 Keyboard, method: SS/Ortega


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 1, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Sub 3 is really *common*. I didn't even know full CLL (maybe like 80% learnt) when I got my first sub 3 average of 12. I'd be more interested in how many people have done a sub 3 avg of 100.


 
or a sub 2.5 a12?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2011)

I have 1.99 now.



Robert-Y said:


> Sub 3 is really *common*. I didn't even know full CLL (maybe like 80% learnt) when I got my first sub 3 average of 12. I'd be more interested in how many people have done a sub 3 avg of 100.


 
Here's a few:
Christopher Olson, USA, 2.23 with stackmat
Ville Seppänen, Finland 2.33 with keyboard
Feliks Zemdegs, Australia 2.42 with keyboard
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Spain 2.48
Cameron Stollery, Australia 2.50 with stackmat


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2011)

I have 2.80 or better with stackmat, I can't remember.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 5, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> I posted the 2.98 because it was actually on tape. While the 2.7x was with stupid easy scrambles. I assumed we had to have proof to post on this forum.


 
I know this is stupidly late to say this, but that was like a 4 second average considering all of the +2's.


----------



## kar0209 (Oct 6, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Vegard Seim Karstang (Norway*): 2.72


I'm from Norway 
Done with keyboard and CLL + EG btw.


----------



## MrData (Oct 6, 2011)

eh
2.35 avg12 keyboard cll/eg-1 irl


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 18, 2011)

I just did a 2.89 Ao12 with CLL/Anti-CLL, using keyboard. Maciej Prosowski, Poland.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 9, 2012)

Average of 12: 2.76
2.69, 2.91, 2.16, 3.96, 2.41, 2.47, 2.36, (0.72), (5.68), 2.90, 2.90, 2.86

Stackmat 

Crazy lucky but I'll take it.


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 9, 2012)

Got awesome 2.70 average of 100 today, with lots of sub-2's and good sub-2,5's


----------



## emolover (Apr 9, 2012)

Earlier I got a 2.71 average of 12 and a 2.40 average of 5. I use Ortega.

BTW my name is Trevor Mahoney and I use the keyboard.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2013)

Big bump. 

I think it would be cool to see how many people have achieved sub 2.3 AO100 now.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe we should have each category being intervals of 0.1s, because there is a big difference between a 2x2er that has a 2.3 avg100 and a 1.9.

So there would be sub- 1.8, 1.9, 2.0 etc. up to 2.5 maybe.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Saw the OH thread, reminded me of this 

I'm happy to join this xD 1.77

Shouldn't it be sub 2? lol

EDIT: Yeah, didnt see what you guys said there before I posted haha. 2.10 ao100 hopefully ill get sub2 soon


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 16, 2014)

I have got a 2.43 avg 12 with a phone time


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 16, 2014)

And for some odd reason I am highly doubting you.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Who? I think I'm legit but call me a liar if you want 

The ao12 is on youtube and I got low 2.0x ao50 on cam but too long and not PB to upload and 1.914 ao25 should I do those?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 16, 2014)

Whoops just realised made a typo LOL i meant 2.63.
And for the people saying it is hard confusing 4 and 6 i answer that it isnt on a iPhone


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 16, 2014)

i dont do much 2x2 and im sub 6 with ortega does that count as half sub 3 ( this "joke" was so bad i cant even believe i did that)


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Jan 16, 2014)

i average sub 2.8-3.2.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Who? I think I'm legit but call me a liar if you want
> 
> The ao12 is on youtube and I got low 2.0x ao50 on cam but too long and not PB to upload and 1.914 ao25 should I do those?



Not you. I fully believe how fast you are. I meant Antoine Faz Fan.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2014)

2.43 ao12 by Antonie Faz Fan? Believable IMO.
Now bronycuber averaging SUB 2.8-3.2 ... not so sure.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Not you. I fully believe how fast you are. I meant Antoine Faz Fan.



 Thanks. For a phone timer, I think it's quite plausible to get 2.63 though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Thanks. For a phone timer, I think it's quite plausible to get 2.63 though.



It's not just that. He just has a history of trying to pull BS on everyone.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 16, 2014)

I average 2.7-2.8.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

oh goody I have a sub 3 like all the cool kids now






2.98 ao12.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 20, 2014)

I have just added 2x2 to CubingStats (see here). Unfortunately, the times are taken only from this thread, so most of them are nearly 3 years old. If you have achieved a time, please submit it to keep it up to date.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 20, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> I have just added 2x2 to CubingStats (see here). Unfortunately, the times are taken only from this thread, so most of them are nearly 3 years old. If you have achieved a time, please submit it to keep it up to date.



Cool. I've just submitted my avg. Any chance of expanding to include avg100? I know for 2x2 it is a very good indicator and I'd really like to see a list of the top 2x2ers to see where I rank.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 20, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Cool. I've just submitted my avg. Any chance of expanding to include avg100? I know for 2x2 it is a very good indicator and I'd really like to see a list of the top 2x2ers to see where I rank.



I might add a separate page for avg100 on 2x2 (with the difference obviously being noted). The bad things it wouldn't have as many people at first, since most people don't look at the site too often.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 21, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> I might add a separate page for avg100 on 2x2 (with the difference obviously being noted). The bad things it wouldn't have as many people at first, since most people don't look at the site too often.



That's cool. I've chatted with Chris about getting an updated list going before, but I didn't really know where to start and was a bit lazy anyway.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> That's cool. I've chatted with Chris about getting an updated list going before, but I didn't really know where to start and was a bit lazy anyway.



Updated list for 12 or 100? It would be nice, since I know people just like to know who is ahead of them if nothing else.

The only thing is: What to set the limit as for avg100? Still 2.5?

Edit: I just added it as a preliminary 2.5, which can be changed very easily. Since the system doesn't like it with no times, I added a placeholder.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 21, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Updated list for 12 or 100? It would be nice, since I know people just like to know who is ahead of them if nothing else.
> 
> The only thing is: What to set the limit as for avg100? Still 2.5?
> 
> Edit: I just added it as a preliminary 2.5, which can be changed very easily. Since the system doesn't like it with no times, I added a placeholder.



Both. With avg25/50 as well maybe (+ stackmat and keyboard labels)

I guess we only discussed it briefly on this thread:



Rubiks560 said:


> Big bump.
> 
> I think it would be cool to see how many people have achieved sub 2.3 AO100 now.





scottishcuber said:


> Maybe we should have each category being intervals of 0.1s, because there is a big difference between a 2x2er that has a 2.3 avg100 and a 1.9.
> 
> So there would be sub- 1.8, 1.9, 2.0 etc. up to 2.5 maybe.





Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah. That's what I was thinking.



I suppose 2.50 would be good.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 21, 2014)

I think I have a sub 2 avg12 with stackmat but idk cant remember


----------

